# At Hospital Right Now



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, my son is recuperating right now from lapband surgery and I'm sitting here at the Outpatient Pavilion awaiting my chance to go in and see him. Should be another hour or so. If all goes well, and I'm sure it will, he should be released sometime later this afternoon to further recuperate at home.

Just thought I'd let y'all know.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Best wishes Mark.


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Mark:

I hope all works as planned!

Greg


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Mark, 
I hope he has a speedy recovery

willie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Praying all goes well

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery and GREAT results!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Can't wait to hear about his progress!

Now...where can I sign up??


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Praying that he heals quickly and all goes as he is hoping for. Please let him know your Outbacker friends are with him in spirit.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Keep us posted on his progress!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Mark,
Wish your son well, this is an amazing journey both physically and mentally that he is starting today!!








TTFN,
Ember


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the well wishes. Well, Todd didn't get to come home today. What was supposed to be outpatient surgery turned into an overnight stay.....couldn't get his oxygen level to even out so they wanted to keep him overnight.

Hopefully, he'll come home tomorrow.

Keep him in your thoughts.

And the DW and me, since we have all three grandkids tonight, tomorrow and tomorrow night and probably all this weekend. The DIL had to go out of town for a couple of days.

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Prayers will go out immediately for all of you. They'll take good care of your son at the hospital. Enjoy your grandchildren while you have them with you. They grow much too quickly. Good luck.


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Mark, 
Hope all goes well.

Keith


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

We wish you and your family all the very best.

Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Mark,

Your son is in our prayers.......

Mark & Pam


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Son is at our house. Feeling pretty good, just a little sore. Doctor said there wasn't anything more they could do than what we could, so just stay on his CPAP machine when not doing anything else.

I guess we're home free. Well, not free, that's expensive surgery.

Thanks for all your thoughts.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

So good to hear the news, Mark. I've been holding my breath......


----------

